# Struts html:messages tag



## Kordzik (4. Jul 2006)

In einer Struts Action habe ich folgendes geschrieben:


```
ActionMessages messages = new ActionMessages();
messages.add(ActionMessages.GLOBAL_MESSAGE, new ActionMessage("output.attribute.created"));
addMessages(request, messages);
```

wobei output.attribute.created auf ein entsprechender Eintrag in MessageRessources verweist.

auf der folgenden (als forward zu dieser Action definierten) JSP Seite befindet sich folgender Eintrag:


```
<ul>
<html:messages id="message">
[*]<bean:write name="message" />
</html:messages>
[/list]
```

Als Ergebnis kann man aber kein Message auf der Seite sehen. Ich benutze Struts v1.2, und alle andere Tags, inklusiv html:errors werden erfolgreich bearbeitet. Beim Oeffnen der betroffenen Seite ruft Jboss (diesen Server benutze ich) keine Exceptions auf... Es scheint so, dass das urspruengliche ActionMessage ueberhaupt nicht gespeichert wird. Hat jemand aber Ahnung warum?


----------



## clemson (4. Jul 2006)

probiers mal mit

```
<ul>
    <html:messages id="message" message="true" >
        [*]<bean:write name="message" />
    </html:messages>
[/list]
```


----------



## Kordzik (5. Jul 2006)

Ja, hat geklappt Danke!


----------

